# Deer Hunting



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Its Rifle opener this weekend in SD and i can hardly contain myself because i got a buck tag this year! I know SD has some nice deer around and seen some nice bucks last year but only had doe tags. *Anyways i was wondering how long you guys usually sit in the morning before calling it quits?* I will more than likely just be hunting with my grandpa so i dont think will be able to push any cover unless its small. Last year i sat by a line fence on a cornfield with a nice slough in the center. Gonna look around tomm. cause i guess we got some new land to hunt so will seee whats around. Good luck to all others hunting and be safe!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

don't be afraid to hang out for several hours. #1 they are rutting pretty good and the bucks might be traveling around all day. #2 Lots of hunters will be chasing them around-never know when the big boy will come over the hill in your lap. I plan on hunting until around 11-noon. go home and eat some lunch, maybe take a shot nap and head back out around 1 until dark.
good luck


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

THats what i was thinking. Good luck 8)


----------



## oldlucky21 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah we just got done in our area and we didnt get anything. Well on the way back to my uncles we saw in a fenced area which was alos private land, a couple deer. Well anyways we turned back around and paseed it again except this time there was like 6 flippin deer, yeah it pretty much ticked us all off. Becuase we got jipped. And the funny thing was is that we wernt more than 3/4 of a mile away from there. so yeah like the deer are getting smarter every season. So dont feel bad if you dont get your tags filled ....haha


----------

